# eGrip Case



## dekardy (20/1/15)

Was looking at my efest battery case and thought, hmmm I wonder...




And it sure did...




Just a thought 

I sure hope that local vendors are planning to bring in the eGrip skins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (20/1/15)

Superb fit
Thanks for sharing @Jurgins van Eeden


----------

